# Homemade weather station



## exadra (6 Jun 2011 às 14:56)

Boas.
Esta é a minha primeira mensagem neste forum e serve para vos informar que a minha estação metereologia totalmente feita em casa ( excepto o sensor de vento ) está praticamente terminada. 
Nesta primeira fase dara infornação de temperatura, humidade, velocidade do vento, direcção do vento, pressão atmosferica e intensidade de luz, bem como hora utc.
O software ( .net ) armazena os dados a cada 5 min e pode ser acedido via net. Mais tarde indicarei o link.
Um abraço eXadra


----------



## fablept (8 Jun 2011 às 00:01)

Boas..

Podes dar umas luzes sobre a estação? Arduino ou outro microcontrolador? Se é 1-Wire ou Wireless e que sensores usaste (barómetro; temp+humidade; etc)


Tambem estou a pensar fazer um anemómetro, mas ainda vai levar uns meses até dedicar-me


----------



## exadra (15 Jun 2011 às 16:58)

Boas pessoal.
A estação está praticamente toda montada, andei a soldar os suportes este fim de semana prolongado
Passo a descrever a estação;

-  O sensor de vento é um WMS301 da vaisala ( o unico equipamento pronto a usar ), este sensor foi recuperado de uma estação MAWS301 ( vaisala ), tinha os rolamentos gripados. Os dados de vento são fornecidos por conta pulsos e direcção por um reostato dentro do sensor que no meu caso dá uma saida por tensao de 0 a 3,3V ( 0 a 359º )

- Sensor de temperatura e humidade é um integrado SHT15 da sensirion, tem outro sensor de temperatura reduntante um DS18s20 da maxim, tudo num pequeno pcb. O sensor sht15 tem comunicação i2c e o maxim usa 1wire.

- sensor de luminosidade é um bh1715 da Rohm. tambem num pequeno pcb, comunicação por i2c.

- sensor de pressao é um ASDXACX015PA7A5 da Honeywell, comunicação por i2c.

- sincronismo horario e dado por um gps gp15 da garmin, comunicação serie 4800bps

Para já chega, no futuro vou-lhe colocar um medidor de pluviosidade e outro de radiação UVB.

Todos estes sensores estão ligados a um controlador construido por mim usando um Pic16f877. ( o pcb tambem tem um sensor de temperatura DS18s20 ).
A estação é alimentada a 12v fornecidos por um transformador 230/12 de 1A ( no entanto a estação consome cerca de 90mA/h )

A comunicação para o servidor ( fica a cerca de 200m do local onde esta a estação ) é assegurada por 2 modulos de bluetooth/serie ( SD100 da SENA ) emparelhados um com o outro.
Para finalizar o modulo que esta na casa (SD100 ) esta ligado a um modulo serie/ethernet ( moxa 5110 ) que injecta o sinal na rede ethernet da casa.


No proximo fim de semana colocarei fotos detalhadas de tudo, incluindo o housing para o sensor de humidade/temperatura feito com pratos de papel da loja chinesa


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2011 às 17:49)

Grande projecto Exadra. Estou muito curioso para ver as fotos e os dados.


----------



## amando96 (15 Jun 2011 às 18:09)

Esses pratos devem deixar passar radiação como uma peneira deixa passar água


----------



## exadra (17 Jun 2011 às 14:40)

Inicialmente comprei uns pratos de plastico brancos, mas depois de uns testes verifiquei que o plastico ao sol aquecia muito, logo alterando a temperatura no interior do "abrigo".
Como já disse tenho acesso a material da vaisala e verifiquei que o abrigo  é feito com pratos de fibra de vidro. Pensei inicialmente em fazer em fibra usando um prato da vaisala como molde mas daria um trabalho do caraças!
Depois vi uns pratos de papel no chines com mais ou menos o mesmo tamanho e abas relativamente parecidas e pensei fibra de vidro/ celulose vai mais ao menor dar ao mesmo  e então embebi os pratos em resina acrilica e pintei os de branco. Usei 3 varoes de 4mm de inox e com porcas contraporcas fiz o "abrigo".
Os pratos apos fibrar não ficaram exactamente direitos o que resultou em abrigo um pouco desajeitado. A grande vantagem é que mesmo exposto ao sol num dia quente de verão os pratos não aquecem ( grande inercia termica ) com a vantagem de não interferir nas leituras. ( assim espero )


----------



## exadra (20 Jun 2011 às 12:15)

Boas.
A estação e software já estão online
( weatherman.sytes.net ) sem o www.:calor:
Já achei alguns bugs n...2.imageshack.us/img62/2997/dsc7243b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## fablept (20 Jun 2011 às 21:28)

Parabéns pela estação

Estás a usar algum software para obter os dados no pc?

Se tiveres interessado em fazer um anemómetro ultrasónico, recomendo este projecto:
http://www.arduino.cc/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1283073954
http://sourceforge.net/projects/arduinoweather/files/

Mais infos..
http://www.technik.ba-ravensburg.de/~lau/ultrasonic-anemometer.html


----------



## exadra (24 Jun 2011 às 09:42)

Boas!

O software de aquisição esta feito em .Net c# com ligação a uma base de dados Sql. A pagina esta feita em asp C#.
Os dados chegam por lan em UDP são validados e guardados na base de dados.
...
Já me passaram pelas mãos algums sensores ultrassonicos comerciais, mas nunca tinha visto um projecto. Parece dar trabalho .....

Em relação ao site, já dei algumas marteladas e penso que já vai estando melhor, em termos de estação já vi que o sensor de luminosidade se desorienta de vez em quando ( normalmente no pico da luz ou calor ??? ).

Agradecia que comentassem o site e criticassem e ou dessem conselhos de forma a este ser melhorado.

Um abraço

http://weatherman.sytes.net


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jun 2011 às 10:04)

Está bastante interessante. Tenho comparado os valores com os do meu site e estão semelhantes.

A estação está em Palmela, mas propriamente onde?

Na minha opinião, o que podes melhorar rapidamente no site para o tornar mais legível:

- Arredondar os valores de temperatura. humidade e pressão a uma casa decimal (valores actuais e extremos) sprintf?;
- No sensor solar mostrar os valores em W/m2;

Grande projecto


----------

